# How many T5 bulbs for a 75 gallon



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

You won't need more than their 4x54 fixture. I'm rather surprised they told you that you would!


----------



## Kypros (Nov 11, 2008)

You think there would be enough spread to cover the tank? I did think that 8 was a bit much. I did say planted tank, but maybe they thought it was for a reef tank.



lauraleellbp said:


> You won't need more than their 4x54 fixture. I'm rather surprised they told you that you would!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep, that's what I run over my 90gal, though I only run 2 bulbs at a time.

Since I assume you're suspending your fixture (rimless tank), you should have an ideal setup.


----------



## ganjero (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a 4 bulb TEK over my 75g. Running 2 bulbs at a time, overlapping only for 2 hrs. My plants grow like crazy (HC, Blyxa, roatalas), but I have to dose a lot and I have pressurized co2.
8 Bulbs is way too much for that size and a planted tank.


----------



## Kypros (Nov 11, 2008)

great, thank you guys 4 bulbs are a lot cheaper also
thanks



ganjero said:


> I have a 4 bulb TEK over my 75g. Running 2 bulbs at a time, overlapping only for 2 hrs. My plants grow like crazy (HC, Blyxa, roatalas), but I have to dose a lot and I have pressurized co2.
> 8 Bulbs is way too much for that size and a planted tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I didn't look to see if they have them "on sale" right now, but if you call and ask for the sale price you can usually get it even if it's not posted on their website right now. :smile:


----------



## Kypros (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks. I take it you are happy with catalina. I like the idea of the individual reflectors. . .. 
thanks



lauraleellbp said:


> I didn't look to see if they have them "on sale" right now, but if you call and ask for the sale price you can usually get it even if it's not posted on their website right now. :smile:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Very. I've owned 3 of their fixtures now, no complaints at all.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

As others have told you. 2 54w T5 HO bulbs would be adequate for most plants. See my journal if you want to see for yourself. having an extra bulb for a mid-day "extra" would be useful. 8 bulbs - no way


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea 8 bulbs is pricey and will create an algae factory...


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

....And give the fish a sun tan.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

The 4x54W fixture ($275 currently) was just on sale for $190. You can probably still get it for that price, just call them. 

The 3x54W fixture is only $140 though, and I have it on my 75 gallon. It is nice, I have just started dosing fertilizer and adding CO2. I'm only using 1 or 2 bulbs for now.


----------



## PlecoFanatic (Oct 12, 2009)

I have the 4x54 with the splash shield. Its suspended 9" above the tank 2 bulbs for 8 hrs and the other two for overlap burst of 3 hours. with co2 and ferts of course. great growth.


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

I had a 6x54w over a 75g. 6 bulbs all day was too much. 4 bulbs was about perfect, but I did like a midday burst with all 6. If it's in the budget, I'd get a 6x54w T5HO. That way you can do a midday burst and it'll be plenty of light in case you ever go bigger....II'm about to put my 6x54w on a 120g.


----------

